# Disculpe por la tardanza.



## Verräter

Hola, ¿sería correcta la siguiente traducción?

- Entschuldigen Sie für die Verspätung.
- Ich bitte Sie um Verzeihung meine Verspätung.

Creo que la segunda es incorrecta.

Gracias.


----------



## mkl

creo que estas dos estarian bien


Entschuldigen Sie für die Verspätung

Verzeihen Sie bitte meine Verspätung


----------



## Verräter

Ok, gracias.


----------



## heidita

Verräter said:


> - Entschuldigen Sie für die Verspätung.
> - Ich bitte Sie um Verzeihung aufgrund meiner Verspätung.
> 
> .


 
En realidad no suena ninguna demasiado bien. ¿Contexto?


----------



## Verräter

Hallo Heidita.
El contexto es la tardanza al enviar algo.

"Disculpe por la tardanza al enviarle el archivo".


----------



## heidita

Entschuldigen Sie bitte die verspätete Sendung des Archivs.

Entschuldigen Sie bitte, daß wir uns mit dem Schicken des Archivs verspätet haben.

Entschuldigen Sie bitte, daß das Schicken des Archivs etwas länger gedauert hat.
(mi favorito)


----------



## Verräter

Muchísimas gracias Heidita, siempre eres de gran ayuda.


----------



## uguban

Hi, 

nur eine Kleinigkeit: 'Archiv' sagen wir in dem Zusammenhang nicht, sondern 'Datei' (oder evtl. 'das Dokument' je nachdem).

Entschuldigen Sie bitte, dass ich Ihnen die Datei etwas verspätet schicke.


----------



## heidita

oh, natürlich, Datei!


----------



## EvilWillow

heidita said:


> - Entschuldigen Sie für die Verspätung.


Ich halte wie mkl die Präposition "für" in diesem Satz für falsch. Man entschuldigt _sich_ für etwas, aber jemand wird gebeten, etwas zu entschuldigen (ohne "für").


----------

